# Vintage Onroad help RCCA??? Kyosho Diablo



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

Hello all, i was hoping someone might have one laying around.. I am looking for a Kyosho Lamborghini Diablo 1/10th scale (super scale series).

If you have one.. let me know.. i want it. If you have a vintage RCCA from 90-91 with the add for it.. PLEASE scan and post...

Thanks way in advance!!!
keith

I was able to score this one.. but i want a more complete example
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6050211323&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

You might be able to contact RCCA and see if they have a copy of a back issue of the magazine. Either that or if they could copy and mail/fax that particular page out of the magazine. Just a thought.


PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Keith, if you can nail down a little closer which issues, we have one of every Car Action printed, also, I'll look for dealer flyers that we may still have. John Peoples


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

RacewayJohn said:


> Keith, if you can nail down a little closer which issues, we have one of every Car Action printed, also, I'll look for dealer flyers that we may still have. John Peoples


Thanks John! Thats awesome. i wish i could page through them all some day  

Closer issues.. I would say anything from 90-91. Most likely 91.. Might have even been in a Tower Ad.

if you find it great.. dont go out of your way...


Keith


----------

